# Hornet Trade inevitable



## Lebbron (Nov 20, 2005)

Hornets will be trading for a big guy something they should of done a while ago. Now they have 2 bigs (PJ Brown, and David West). That's 2 guys covering 2 positions. Some team is going to pick up Speedy, Snyder, or Mason IMO. As an NBA fan, I think they should come up with something with the Pistons to see if Darko can play basketball.

Oh and I forgot 2 1st round draft picks.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Speedy Claxton and a first round pick to the Cavs for Drew Gooden.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> Speedy Claxton and a first round pick to the Cavs for Drew Gooden.


huh? I think they are basically even players, at worst really, i don't see why the Cavs deserve a first rounder out of that. Speedy is one of the best backup PGs in the league IMO.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I'm pretty sure that I would not trade Claxton straight up for Gooden.Gooden would help the Hornets a lot,but not much more than Claxton is.Anyway you can't do it unless you have someone to back up Paul.As great as he's been you have to have someone to spell him and especially play meaningless minutes so that you don't wear Paul down unnecessarily.

I would think that Claxton has a pretty good value,but it's far more likely that J.R Smith will get dealt if the Hornets decide to go for broke this season.He has spent this entire month locked up in Byron Scott's doghouse and hasn't done very much.Not really much else they could trade away and get much for.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

cambyblockingyou said:


> huh? I think they are basically even players, at worst really, i don't see why the Cavs deserve a first rounder out of that. Speedy is one of the best backup PGs in the league IMO.


Well, but they aren't basically even players. And the Hornets need a big man. If you added Mike Wilks on the Cavs side so the Hornets would still have a backup, it should be fine.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Could also see Memphis being interested.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> Well, but they aren't basically even players. And the Hornets need a big man. If you added Mike Wilks on the Cavs side so the Hornets would still have a backup, it should be fine.


hmm. i'm a fan of gooden also. i think he's basically the same player he's always been, but has eliminated most of the mistakes and dumb players that he used to make regularly. But don't discount Speedy either. He's played very well since he's been a Hornet. Basically as good as any backup PG in the league, personally i'd put him slightly behind Mo Williams in that regard. Gooden _might_ be better (i don't think so) but not by enough to justify a decent first round draft pick.


----------



## Flanders (Jul 24, 2004)

The Knicks have an abundance of big men. Isiah likes to deal.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

cambyblockingyou said:


> hmm. i'm a fan of gooden also. i think he's basically the same player he's always been, but has eliminated most of the mistakes and dumb players that he used to make regularly. But don't discount Speedy either. He's played very well since he's been a Hornet. Basically as good as any backup PG in the league, personally i'd put him slightly behind Mo Williams in that regard. Gooden _might_ be better (i don't think so) but not by enough to justify a decent first round draft pick.


It's just hard to justify trading a good young big man for an aged backup point guard, otherwise. Yes Speedy would start for the Cavs and be much better than anyone they have there. But the age and height disparity is a bit much to swallow. You're really not supposed to trade big for small. Let alone young for old.

I would feel better if it was for Mo Williams though. Mo Williams is an amazing point guard.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Flanders said:


> The Knicks have an abundance of big men. Isiah likes to deal.


But the Knicks have a bajillion point guards.


----------

